# contador



## Blai (Feb 18, 2002)

Hola:
Alguien puede ayudarme?
Quisiera poner en una factura un contador, es decir que cada vez que abra la factura me ponga un numero correlativo.
Gracias por anticipado
un saludo 
Blas


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 18, 2002)

Claro.  Primero, hay que abrir el código del libro, esto se hace haciendo click derecho en el icono pequeño que aparece al lado del menu archivo, y seleccionar "Ver Código".  Ahí, hay que poner este código:


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Range("A1") = Range("A1") + 1
End Sub
```

De esta manera, cada vez que se abra el archivo, el contador se incrementará en 1.


----------



## Blai (Feb 19, 2002)

> On 2002-02-18 10:28, Juan Pablo G. wrote:
> Claro.  Primero, hay que abrir el código del libro, esto se hace haciendo click derecho en el icono pequeño que aparece al lado del menu archivo, y seleccionar "Ver Código".  Ahí, hay que poner este código:
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu información el contador ha funcionado de maravilla. Pero de esta forma me ocasiona un problema y es el siguiente:
Yo tengo una factura confeccionada que al abrir el archivo debe de aparecerme sinlos datos anteriores.
Si hago una factura, la imprimo.etc. al cerrarla debo decirle que no me guarle los cambios, lo que implica que tampoco se guarda el numero del contador.
No se si me explico bien, lo que quiero es que al abrir la nueva factura aparezca sin los datos anteriores, pero con el nuevo número.
espero no molestarte demasiado.
Recibe un cordial saludo desde Mallorca (España.

Blas


----------

